# Piolet Frame



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks interesting:

The Velo ORANGE Blog: The Piolet Frame is Here


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

I'm having a hard time convincing myself to be content with the bikes I have. If I was going to own just one bike, I think it would be this one.


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

building one now...just having issues mounting the WTB Trailblazers onto the Stans Hugos


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice. I think an EBB would have made it the ultimate (even with the potential issues of those). Then you could ride singlespeed/fixed if you want. Also you could drop the BB a little for more stability when weighted or raise it a little for more pedal clearance, depending on the type of riding.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Reminds me of a different take on the Salsa Fargo. I like the blue color though.


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

EBB for rohloff and I would order one immediately


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

A singleator chain tensioner works well instead of ebb


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> Nice. I think an EBB would have made it the ultimate (even with the potential issues of those). Then you could ride singlespeed/fixed if you want. Also you could drop the BB a little for more stability when weighted or raise it a little for more pedal clearance, depending on the type of riding.


FYI, I found this response in their comment section:

"1) No reason you can't run an IGH. As long as you use a tensioner. We decided to use vertical dropouts on this frame cause we found that sliding dropouts, eccentric BBs, and other moving parts needed for single/IGH setups are kind of a bother to work on, especially if you're touring out in the middle of nowhere. You could end up with some slippage, creeks, and squeaks. "


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I have this kind of ebb and never had a problem with it.










They also make them now that don't use the frame so even less problems.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> FYI, I found this response in their comment section:
> 
> "1) No reason you can't run an IGH. As long as you use a tensioner. We decided to use vertical dropouts on this frame cause we found that sliding dropouts, eccentric BBs, and other moving parts needed for single/IGH setups are kind of a bother to work on, especially if you're touring out in the middle of nowhere. You could end up with some slippage, creeks, and squeaks. "





The Dude said:


> That's just, like, your opinion, man.


I think vertical dropouts are easier if you're not using an IGH. But having used vertical and horizontal drops with an IGH, horizontal wins hands down. I just got a new bike frame and horizontal drops were a requirement because I was tired of having to work around my chain tensioner every time I had to remove the wheel.

I guess they're saying, "We built this thing for deraillers, but feel free to use a hub gear if you want." And that's okay, but I would have to really love every other aspect of a frame before I would consider buying it to run an IGH with a tensioner. That's the benefit of hindsight. I did not think that way when I bought my previous frame.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Rob_E said:


> I would have to really love every other aspect of a frame before I would consider buying it to run an IGH with a tensioner.


I don't blame VO for going with vert dropouts given how many IGH users there are vs. dérailleur folks. Where companies seem to be willing to go for built in chain tensioning options is where they see a solid SS market and us IGH folks get taken along for the ride.

Given how much a Rohloff costs and how many frame options have sliding or horizontal dropouts I'd just select a different frame if I wanted to use one. I agree that using a chain tensioner with an IGH is not something I would bother with unless there was no other option.

The Piolet looks nice and is priced well.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

vikb said:


> I don't blame VO for going with vert dropouts given how many IGH users there are vs. dérailleur folks. Where companies seem to be willing to go for built in chain tensioning options is where they see a solid SS market and us IGH folks get taken along for the ride.


I agree. I have no problem with them taking that track. It makes sense, and after all, it's their frame. I just wouldn't use it with a hub gear. I ran my LHT with a hub gear for 6 years (and probably will again, because I already have the frame), and I love the bike and love the ride, but I felt like I was missing part of the benefit of a hub gear by having the tensioner.

I like most of what Velo Orange puts out, but, as you say, there are other frames out there that work better for the IGH user.


----------



## michigan_kr (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone get out and ride one yet? Very alluring frame for price and versatility.


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

so far so good on the trails...I'll be out bikepacking with it in a couple weekends for a S48O testing the bike and making decisions on what I like best.


----------



## michigan_kr (Mar 8, 2015)

Care to share your build specs? Saw the blog post where they wedged 3" tires on the frame.


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

Its set up as a 1 x9 currently and will be changed to a 2 x 10 using a new 11-42 Praxis as the cassette. Nothing too terribly exciting, just built solid,


----------



## michigan_kr (Mar 8, 2015)

That looks ready for adventure; well done.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

MTSHANK said:


> View attachment 1012565
> 
> 
> Its set up as a 1 x9 currently and will be changed to a 2 x 10 using a new 11-42 Praxis as the cassette. Nothing too terribly exciting, just built solid,


I'm seriously leaning towards buying a Piolet frame and swapping most of the parts over from my FS 29er. MTSHANK, I'm curious how the bike rides unloaded? I don't bikepack at all, so I won't likely ride it loaded.

I want a steel, rigid, drop bar 29er with room for 27.5+ tires (possibly 29+) for single-track and single day off-road touring. It needs to have standard quick release wheels. The price of the Piolet is pretty hard to beat, but are there other options for a similar price?

I really want a Salsa Deadwood, but the price is way too steep, especially since I already have most of the parts I would need to build up from a frame. I've also considered the Fargo, but buying just a frame is not an option, and the fork is pretty long.

I really wish I still had my Singular Gryphon, it's the one bike I regret getting rid of!

frog


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

*Sold the Piolet*



1 cog frog said:


> I'm seriously leaning towards buying a Piolet frame and swapping most of the parts over from my FS 29er. MTSHANK, I'm curious how the bike rides unloaded? I don't bikepack at all, so I won't likely ride it loaded.
> 
> I want a steel, rigid, drop bar 29er with room for 27.5+ tires (possibly 29+) for single-track and single day off-road touring. It needs to have standard quick release wheels. The price of the Piolet is pretty hard to beat, but are there other options for a similar price?
> 
> ...


It road fantastic, my only complaints were the 80's size headtube that didn't give me the upright riding position I wanted. Solid ride just be prepared to ride that geo or get something else.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

MTSHANK said:


> It road fantastic, my only complaints were the 80's size headtube that didn't give me the upright riding position I wanted. Solid ride just be prepared to ride that geo or get something else.


Are you referring to the head tube length? It is shorter than most frames designed for drop bars, but the new stem Velo Orange is working on should solve that problem. That is one advantage of the Fargo.

Was the steep head tube angle noticeable in the handling?

frog


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Tumbleweed Bicycle Co.

I still think the Tumbleweed looks pretty good. Similar idea maybe but with an EBB and more tire clearance.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Matterhorn said:


> Tumbleweed Bicycle Co.
> 
> I still think the Tumbleweed looks pretty good. Similar idea maybe but with an EBB and more tire clearance.


That is a good looking frame! More tire clearance, single speed capable, but also twice the price of the Piolet.

I don't ride single speed anymore, and I'm trying to spend as little as possible on the frame/fork and swap parts over as much as I can. I think the Piolet is the best option.

I'm curious if anyone has long term impressions of the Piolet on singletrack?

frog


----------



## vmalmgren (Nov 21, 2010)

What rims are you using?


----------



## Obinjatoo (Mar 7, 2016)

I went to their HQ in Annapolis and took one out for a spin. I liked it. It felt a little snappier than my gen 1 Fargo. I rode a size small and it was a little large for me. I looked at the x-small frame set and wasn't convinced it would fit either. 
Very nice bike though.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Piolet Build*

Just picked up a Piolet frame from my LBS yesterday! Built it up last night, just need a new bottom bracket, adjust brakes and shifters, and I'm all set!

2.3 tires on 21mm internal rims, with tons of room. I'm looking at a set of Velocity Dually wheels and Panaracer Fat B Nimble 29x3 tires in the future. I'm excited to take it out on the trails and see how it rides. Headtube is pretty short, so lots of spacers are needed to get the bars up where I want them, but I'm not afraid of that.


----------



## michigan_kr (Mar 8, 2015)

*Update?*



1 cog frog said:


> Just picked up a Piolet frame from my LBS yesterday! Built it up last night, just need a new bottom bracket, adjust brakes and shifters, and I'm all set!
> 
> 2.3 tires on 21mm internal rims, with tons of room. I'm looking at a set of Velocity Dually wheels and Panaracer Fat B Nimble 29x3 tires in the future. I'm excited to take it out on the trails and see how it rides. Headtube is pretty short, so lots of spacers are needed to get the bars up where I want them, but I'm not afraid of that.
> View attachment 1076587
> View attachment 1076588


Looks like it'll be a sweet ride. Post some photos when you've got it all together.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

The Piolet is all built and had the first shake down ride on Saturday. Build is as follows:

Piolet Frame and Fork (duh!)
WTB Laser TCS Tubeless wheels
WTB Stout 29x2.3 front tire
Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35 rear tire
Sram 9spd cassette and chain
XT 9spd rear derailleur
Cane Creek S-8 headset
Race Face Atlas 50mm Stem (overkill, but it's red)
Salsa Bend 2 bar
XT 9spd Shift/brake levers
Ergon Grips
Custom Headset spacer (how else can you get the bars up 3+inches?)
Origin 8 0 setback seatpost
Brooks B-17 Saddle
Avid BB7 disc brakes 185mm front, 160mm rear
FSA Platinum 73x113 Isis bottom bracket
Truvativ Stylo 175mm Cranks
32T Vuelta Chainring
Race Face Chain guard
Crank Brothers Candy Pedals
Salsa Stainless steel cage
King Cage stainless steel cage

The bike rode really well on single track, double track, dirt roads, and a bit of pavement. Handling was good on the trail, and the long rear end/steep head angle didn't seem to cause any issues. Overall, I'm happy with the bike.

Pedal strikes were a little more frequent than I'm used to, but that's not a surprise with the lower bottom bracket.

I also noticed a lot of brake shudder from the front end. Everything is tight up front, but the amount of headset spacer may have something to do with that. I don't care how it looks, because the bars are where I want them.

I still need to trim the steerer (obviously)and fiddle with the stem length and saddle fore/aft position a little.

Upgrades in the future:
35-45mm wide rims and 29+ tires
1x10 drive train (to accommodate the 29+ tires)


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Current Piolet Build*

My build is morphing as I try different cockpit set ups. Currently an On-One Mary bar, but I may be trying a Jones Loop H-bar soon.

I also have the new Velo-Orange Cigne stem to give Dirt Drops a try with a Salsa Woodchipper Bar

Grand Cru Cigne Stem, Noir

Eventually I'll get either 29+ or 27.5+ wheels and tires for a little more grip and fun!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

If anybody has a L blue piolet they are looking to unload, please let me know!


----------

